# Liz's Boat Detail - 25+ yrs exp. (Harbor View Marine)



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you guys and gals for a great season! I have been so busy and have not had a chance to post all your pictures. My family owns and operates Harbor View Marine, Pensacola, FL which has full marine service, Parts department, and Boat rental and boat club. I am mobile and travel from Baldwin county to Santa Rosa. Give me a call and I will come out and look at your boat. Look forward to hearing from you. Liz


----------

